# Skipooterky - Over the River and Through the Woods



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Skipooterky

Over the River
and 
Through the Woods
to 
Grandmother's House 
We Go



​*


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Covered bridge, snow, one horse open sleigh...look's, and feel's just like end of the year in skipooterky land... Love the hat's...


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh my, that looks just like the bridge in Sleepy Hollow and I hear an owl chanting _"Skip-oo-terky"_.:scare:

I'm also very curious to see who their Granny is


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I love this one! What a treat it is to see the boys going on a horse carriage ride!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jonah said:



Covered bridge, snow, one horse open sleigh...look's, and feel's just like end of the year in skipooterky land... Love the hat's...

Click to expand...

Thanks Randy! Their little "Quaker" styled hats seemed so appropriate for a horse drawn carriage ride through the Mid-West. 



Jedikeet said:



Oh my, that looks just like the bridge in Sleepy Hollow and I hear an owl chanting "Skip-oo-terky".:scare:

I'm also very curious to see who their Granny is

Click to expand...

 The Mid-West still has quite a few wonderful covered bridges, especially near where I grew up in Indiana. 
I've always loved Covered Bridges and, to me, they are especially beautiful when it snows.



aluz said:



I love this one! What a treat it is to see the boys going on a horse carriage ride! 

Click to expand...

 Aww, thanks, Ana!*


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I know I would love to be in this ride with them!  Stunning picture and I also love their hats!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Another fun day for Skipooterky . Those boys are pretty lucky! I hope we get to see "grandma"!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


despoinaki said:



I know I would love to be in this ride with them!  Stunning picture and I also love their hats!

Click to expand...

 Thank you, Despina! 



RavensGryf said:



Another fun day for Skipooterky . Those boys are pretty lucky! I hope we get to see "grandma"! 

Click to expand...

 The boys do seem to enjoy themselves, don't they? There are no plans for an appearance from "Grandma" however. :laughing1:*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Skipooterky*

What great wonder will be revealed on Jan 6. Many countries celebrate the gifts of the magi. Enjoy every birdie!!! Jo Ann


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jo Ann said:



What great wonder will be revealed on Jan 6. Many countries celebrate the gifts of the magi. Enjoy every birdie!!! Jo Ann

Click to expand...

Oh dear!  
Now I'l have to put my creativity hat back on and try to come up with something inspired for the 6th!

I sure hope some magickal thoughts come to me soon 'cause I'm feeling a little tapped out after the Countdown. :laughing1:*


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh how wonderful it is indeed ,magical and so peaceful, just the steady clip clop and soft fluffy snow. I too fell in love with your amazing covered bridges they do have a touch of magic about them. I will be following this one for sure.:clap::smow:


----------



## jrook (Jul 29, 2014)

Pretty little Arabian pulling that sleigh for the boys! Looks like fun and they are quite dashing in their hats... I, too, am curious about Grandma.... I'm sure she's quite excited to see her handsome grandsons!!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

This is just adorable--looks like they're excited to be going on their little trip! 

I also love covered bridges, they're just beautiful! 
And echoey--not that I've ever tested out that theory, of course  

Since I'm the one who indirectly sapped all your creativity because of the Countdown, if you do want to make one for the 6th, I have a few ideas I can PM you, if you'd like


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

Pretty boy said:


> Oh how wonderful it is indeed ,magical and so peaceful, just the steady clip clop and soft fluffy snow. I too fell in love with your amazing covered bridges they do have a touch of magic about them. I will be following this one for sure.:clap::smow:


 *Thanks, Cathy -- This particular picture is just a single adventure so there won't be a series this time. Actually, this is the boy's last "adventure" for 2015.*



jrook said:


> Pretty little Arabian pulling that sleigh for the boys! Looks like fun and they are quite dashing in their hats... I, too, am curious about Grandma.... I'm sure she's quite excited to see her handsome grandsons!!!


 *Thanks, Judy.
Sorry -- Grandma is not planning to make any appearances. :laughing1:
*
*


StarlingWings said:



This is just adorable--looks like they're excited to be going on their little trip!

I also love covered bridges, they're just beautiful! 
And echoey--not that I've ever tested out that theory, of course 

Since I'm the one who indirectly sapped all your creativity because of the Countdown, if you do want to make one for the 6th, I have a few ideas I can PM you, if you'd like 

Click to expand...

Yep, definitely echoey - and I have tested the theory on more than one occasion! :laughing1:

I've started working on a picture for the 6th AND I would absolutely LOVE for you to PM me any ideas/suggestions you may have.

I'm always looking for inspiration for new pictures. *


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

Hey, I've just figured out who granny is...

_Over the river and through the woods to grandmother's house we go...for some yummy See's chocolate!_


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Nick--does Granny See make Snickers?


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Nick that MUST BE Skipooterky's grandma!! Of course! 

Gigi, I think Granny See's candies rival Snickers!  Okay... thanks a lot, I'm really salivating now and am getting a bad craving for chocolate candies, which I never keep in this house unfortunately!!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*


Jedikeet said:



Hey, I've just figured out who granny is...

Over the river and through the woods to grandmother's house we go...for some yummy See's chocolate!

Click to expand...




StarlingWings said:



Nick--does Granny See make Snickers?

Click to expand...




RavensGryf said:



Nick that MUST BE Skipooterky's grandma!! Of course!

Gigi, I think Granny See's candies rival Snickers!  Okay... thanks a lot, I'm really salivating now and am getting a bad craving for chocolate candies, which I never keep in this house unfortunately!! 

Click to expand...

You guys are too funny!

I'm very curious as to why everyone became so interested in seeing the Grandmother?  
Doesn't anyone know the song I referenced?*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *
> You guys are too funny!
> 
> I'm very curious as to why everyone became so interested in seeing the Grandmother?
> Doesn't anyone know the song I referenced?*


The 'grandmother' should have been 'grandfather' and was originally a Thanksgiving poem, but you know the Jedikeet always like to put his own silly spin on things


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Where I grew up, we sang the song as "Grandmother's house" as shown in this link. :laughing:





*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

StarlingWings said:


> Nick--does Granny See make Snickers?


You know, GG - there is a piece inside their usual box assortment that tastes just like a bite-size Snickers



RavensGryf said:


> Nick that MUST BE Skipooterky's grandma!! Of course!
> 
> Gigi, I think Granny See's candies rival Snickers!  Okay... thanks a lot, I'm really salivating now and am getting a bad craving for chocolate candies, which I never keep in this house unfortunately!!


See's isn't really the most exquisite chocolate in the world, but it is a holiday tradition and a common gift bought by those who lack gift ideas.


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *Where I grew up, we sang the song as "Grandmother's house" as shown in this link. :laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and I use to think it was based on Little Red Riding Hood visiting her granny.

It appears that granny is a 'macguffin', popularized by Alfred Hitchcock and serves as an unseen device that advances the plot


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*"Hooray for the fun
Is the pudding done?
Hooray for the Pumpkin Piiiie!!"
:happy4:*


----------



## Jedikeet (Feb 3, 2014)

FaeryBee said:


> *"Hooray for the fun
> Is the pudding done?
> Hooray for the Pumpkin Piiiie!!"
> :happy4:*


Oh I just wanna be a blanket and wrap myself around Skipooterky and Faerybirdie!:grouphug:


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Jedikeet said:


> See's isn't really the most exquisite chocolate in the world, but it is a holiday tradition and a common gift bought by those who lack gift ideas.


Umm yeah it is!!!  and I don't lack gift ideas (it's a great gift to give myself) :laughing:

Okay, so See's is not the 'best of best' in chocolates as far as not being hoity toity and fine and expensive... but it's supposed to be like Old Fashioned homemade candies straight from grandma's kitchen!

I like the cremes and the ones with caramel the best. Oh and caramel with marshmallow. But I rarely eat candy or sugary things. I make myself suffer lol .


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Deborah! I knew the tune, but now I know all the words lol! So when they get there it's all about what treats grandma has, forget even saying hi to her, so it doesn't even matter what she looks like :laughing:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

_*"Grandma? Who's Grandma? Wait, where's the food?"*_


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Oh my you guys look really nice riding in your coach with your white horse.. Maybe you guys are going to rescue Snow White in no mans land.... I was thinking on the same lines as Nick...

The first thing when I saw this picture is that Your guys look like you are riding down the bridge in Sleepy Hollow.. I also see that Skipper and Scooter are having a serious conversation on top secret stuff....Sparky is trying to keep the peace from all of the seriousness talk that is happening...Scooter looks mad.....


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*Such a picturesque and Lovely adventure, Deb - it definitely brings out the Amish in the boys...*

*


Jedikeet said:



Hey, I've just figured out who granny is...

Over the river and through the woods to grandmother's house we go...for some yummy See's chocolate!

Click to expand...

Ha Ha, Nick - the Perfect Grandmother, though I can't tell on whose side... *


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The boys are enjoying their ride through the beautiful countryside as they journey across one of the many lovely Covered Bridges that still grace us with their presence in areas of rural America.

Each one is thinking of the fun they will have: singing songs, sharing stories, telling jokes and enjoying rich decadent desserts such as persimmon pudding, pumpkin pie and freshly baked cinnamon coffee cake.

As the year draws to a close, Skipooterky takes the time to reflect on the many blessings of 2015 and eagerly awaits the possibilities, challenges and joy to come in 2016.*


----------

